#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό: Μηχανολογικά, ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Excel για το πρόγραμμα "εξοικονομώ κατ' οίκον"

## TakisX.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Xάρης

Να σαι καλά Τάκη.
Ανοιχτός για διορθώσεις/επεκτάσεις και γενικώς προτάσεις αναβάθμισης.

----------


## spapako

ευχαριστούμε συνάδελφε

----------


## Xάρης

Να υπενθυμίσω ότι αν θέλετε να ενημερώνεστε αυτόματα για νέες εκδόσεις, κάντε κλικ στο "Σημ. ως Εγκατεστημένο".
Θα χαιρόμουν αν αξιολογούσατε το πρόγραμμα και σε περίπτωση που θα θέλατε κάτι παραπάνω μου το επισυμάνατε.

----------


## acima

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## gntokou

Συνάδελφε καλημέρα. 
Προσπάθησα να κατεβάσω το αρχείο όμως η μορφή του δεν είναι σε xls αλλά σε php. Δεν κατάφερα να το ανοίξω. Τι μπορεί να έχει πάει στραβά;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## Xάρης

Προφανώς δεν έκανες κλικ στο αρχείο.
Θα κάνεις κλικ στον σύνδεσμο που είναι κάτω από το "*Κατεβάστε το παρακάτω αρχείο:"*

----------


## eugen_fl

Χρήσιμο!

----------


## Ubiquites

Εξαιρετικό πραγματικά...

----------


## sketch

Αρκετά χρήσιμο

----------


## Xάρης

Νέα, εμπορική έκδοση (*Ver. 4.00*) για όποιον επιθυμεί αυτόματη συμπλήρωση των εντύπων ολοκλήρωσης.

----------


## ALIKI

ευχαριστω

----------


## Xάρης

Στη νέα έκδοση (*4.00c*) έχουν περαστεί ΟΛΑ τα έντυπα του προγράμματος και έχουν αυτοματοποιηθεί όσο είναι δυνατόν ώστε να μην εισάγονται ξανά και ξανά τα ίδια δεδομένα και όλοι οι υπολογισμοί να γίνονται αυτόματα.

Η νέα έκδοση έχει κόστος *50¤* συμπεριλαμβανομένου του ΦΠΑ.

Για να αποκτήσετε άποψη των δυνατοτήτων του προγράμματος κατεβάστε την *δοκιμαστική (demo) έκδοση*.

----------


## Xάρης

Νέα έκδοση (*4.01c*) στην οποία διορθώνεται λάθος στον έλεγχο της ημερομηνίας στις υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις όπου δεν επιτρέπονταν ημερομηνίες μεταγενέστερες της 01.01.2014.

----------


## Xάρης

Στη νέα έκδοση (*Ver. 4.03c*) έχουν γίνει κάποιες μικροδιορθώσεις.

Οι συνδρομητές του Excel "εξοικονομώ κατ' οίκον" μπορούν να κατεβάσουν την νέα έκδοση από *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## Xάρης



----------


## Xάρης

Excel για το νέο πρόγραμμα, "*Εξοικονομώ 2021*" θα βρείτε -> *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

